# Hello from Pennsylvania, USA



## beby24 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
My name is Trish and I am new here.  Hope to learn and share experiences here with such a great community.  I live in Lancaster, Pa in the middle of no where, no Mac stores near by they are driving distance at least.

If anyone is from PA, please let me know.  Its been really hard to meet other artist.  I have only met 2 so far.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Trish!! Welcome to Specktra


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra Trish!


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 19, 2009)

welcome to specktra!! im also in PA!


----------



## beby24 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome....

Stephy171, were in PA?  Glad to see someone else from PA.


----------



## Geekette (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## beby24 (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Geekette* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra!_

 
Thanks...love your avi


----------



## n_c (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## ashmarie019 (Aug 20, 2009)

hello and welcome to specktra, i'm from PA as well. In pittsburgh actually


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome Trish!!


----------



## holly1222 (Aug 20, 2009)

Trish.


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 20, 2009)

Allentown lol originally from NYC...... away for college thoughh i go to Bloomsburg University


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2009)

Trish!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra sweetie!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## MzzRach (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## beby24 (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_Allentown lol originally from NYC...... away for college thoughh i go to Bloomsburg University_

 

Oh cool.  My ex went to that college. LOL


----------



## beby24 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you ladies.....for all the love and anyone else from PA, say hi.....


----------



## couturesista (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## nunu (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Rubenesquex3 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm from Lancaster too! Oh I know the feeling about living in the middle of nowhere! Cornfields in every directions!


----------



## Stephy171 (May 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beby24* 

 
_Oh cool. My ex went to that college. LOL_

 

hahahah PA is wayy to small!


----------



## Purple (May 22, 2010)




----------



## libra276 (May 23, 2010)

welcome to the board!!  It's a lot of fun!


----------

